# Baby pig help



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

:help:I just had someone drop off a baby pig, they said he was 4 weeks old, and an orphan. He is small so I don't know if he is that old or not. I managed to get him to drink 4 oz. of goat milk out of the bottle. Since I have only had pigs once before and they were quite a bit older and bigger. Does anyone have any suggestions on feeding? 
He was nibbling on the hay, and has a small pan of water with him. I have lots of different bottles and nipples, what kind is best for feeding them, and how much should I try to get him to eat? 
I will probably have more questions, this is kind of overwhelming, Did not expect to have another pig for awhile. Thank for any help or suggestions.

I don't know how I get myself into these sorts of messes...............:doh:


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

I use a lamb and kid feeding bottle by premier 1. It has a small red nipple with a tip on it. I carefully cut the tip off a little a time time, each time tipping the bottle upside down to check the speed of flow. To big, and the piglet will have milk coming out their nose. Depending on age and how much they eat I will feed every 2, 3, or 4 hours. If a piglet is drinking about 3 to 4 oz. at a time I like to feed every 3 hours. Usually with one 4 hour span at night . When they are too hungry they can over eat or be so eager that milk is inhaled. Like baby chicks, I dip their nose in a heavy low sided water bowl to teach them there is water in it. Use this method to teach them to drink their milk from a bowl also. I have found that after 2 weeks of age adding Gerber baby rice cereal on a 1 part cereal to 5 parts milk a healthy diet. After they have mastered drinking water and milk from a bowl you can gradually mix it a little thicker so it is like a slop but not paste. Teaching them to drink from a bowl is easier if they are hungry. Again, use the nose dip method. I offer piglet starter or crushed complete pig and sow. Their digestive systems are still developing just like human babies. At first they will just mouth it but it gives them training. Soon they will begin to eat a little along with drinking milk and eating the rice cereal. As they grow and their digestive systems kick in they will consume more feed. This is what I do and it works for me and my piglets. If their milk doesn't have added iron they will need an iron shot or a tray of clean dirt to meet their needs.

Helen


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

At four weeks old a bottle wouldn't even come into my options on how to feed. A piglet, in a free range situation will start foraging for it's own feed from as young a 3 days and I have paddocks than can attest to that.

As you don't know what his previous diet was, start him off bland. A small amount of milk with Farex (I would say similar to the Gerbers Highlands' refers to) or weetbix, mixed to a runny slurry and stick his nose in it. Then, once he's got the hang of that, thicken it as Highlands suggests and start adding other things to it - cooked vegetables such as pumpkin, potato, silverbeet, cabbage, cauli, broccoli, a bit of bread. Up the amounts as he grows and use your commonsense. Have fun

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, I will try the bottle again this morning then pick up some cereal. He is outside in a pen, Very scared and wild. but I think he will mellow as he gets used to us. 
I will try to get a pic. today.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

We have baby pigs just a few days old eating pig pellets soaked in milk out of a flat pan. The night after they were born, we started dipping their nose in the soaked pellets. They squeal and squirm at first, but if you do this several times a day, they soon learn to eat and drink out of a pan. You might still want to bottle feed him until he is eating good. I don't know how big your pen is, but a small area would help him become tamer while you worked with him. Good luck with your pig.


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, He is in a little pen, I didn't want to chase him around. Plus I wanted to make sure he was eating well before I gave him more room.
I got the cereal and will try to get him eating out of a pan tonight. He has taken about 4 oz of milk with the lamb nipple. So I will keep doing that until he is eating well. How much do you think he should be eating? Or should I let him eat as much as he wants?
Thanks so much for all the help.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I think he needs more than 4 oz of milk per day. I would say when bottle feeding him, give him 2 or 3 ounces at least three times per day. I am just guessing on that. But I think smaller feedings more often would work well until he can eat from the pan. Then you can just keep milk soaked feed free choice in his pan. If he gets runny stools, then you can cut back. Once pigs start eating baby pig pellets well, they can be weaned. However, we always try to give our orphan pigs some milk also.


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have been trying to go out every 4 hrs or so. so he gets 3-4 oz every 4 hrs. Last time he latched on the nipple for a couple of oz. then just kind of chews on it for the rest. Going to take the pan with me next time, so I am thinking he will be ok. 
I wish I knew how old he was, he doesn't seem very big to me; course I know absolutely nothing about baby pigs.
Thanks for all the help I will put up a pic of wilbur soon.


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Wilbur is a cutie. It sounds like you are doing the right things. I hope he continues to do well for you.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

He is adorable! For his size 3 to 4 oz is good. I like to let them eat all they want. I want them to grow and get stronger. When they get full they like to just nibble the nipple or just keep it in their mouths. I think its comforting to them. He will eat more as he grows. I like to put 2 to 3 oz more milk in the bottle then they are currently eating so when they start taking more it's their. Plus it helps to keep the nipple full of milk and eliminate them taking in air. Watery stools can be deadly for a piglet. It doesn't take long for them to dehydrate. Introduce other foods slowly over a period of time as you would a baby. Beware, some foods cause gas and others are natural laxatives like pumpkin. If you notice the piglet is constipated, a little puree of pumpkin in the milk will help with this. Stools will change color and consistency with changes in consumption but should not get to runny. If that happens cut back on amount of milk or increase cereal slightly. If this doesn't improve it it may be bacterial. Spectogard scour-check for piglets works wonders. Enjoy that little boy.

Helen


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, So far so good. I took a small pan of food out last night, he dug right in but couldn't eat fast enough so he took the bottle then played in the cereal. He doesn't like to be touched but he is coming around. At least with the lamb nipple he is latching on. 
Thank everyone for your help. i was very overwhelmed and nervous when he got here, now I think we will be ok.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

Does anyone on the forum board charge a breeding fee for people who want their gilt bred? If you do , what do you charge and what is your policy/ies on it? Just curious. Can not seem to delete this as I know I posted in the wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## rcornish (Apr 4, 2005)

Sounds like you are following general good practices based on my experiences. You are getting good advise on the amounts and the inclusion of cereals too. Good looking little pig you have there.


----------



## karenbrat1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Cute colors on the li'l stinker. I have a litter 4-1/2 weeks old now and they too were starting to drink from a pan at just a few days of age. I was supplementing them with kefirized goat and cow milk. If he's hungry he'll start recognizing you as the Food Lady real soon... I have one runt and within a few days he learned to run to me as I would let him have first dibs at the milk and keep the others away. He's still only half the others' size, but at least you can't see his ribs anymore.


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

So far so good, he is drinking great from the bottle and is starting to eat other things well. He loved the corn cob that we gave him yesterday. Has become attached to my 5 yr old. will try to climb the fence to see her. Not sure if that is a good thing or not...
At what age is recommended to castrate? That is the next thing I will need to work on.


----------

